# New Sink, Faucet And Counter



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Just like lots of you outbackers I had some water intrusion in the counter top and it swelled up and was looking horrible. Additionally I was never a fan of the double sink so it needed to go also. I picked up some materials and went to work... The pictures are the end result.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks great! How large is the new sink in relation to the old sink? Any problems tying into the existing drain?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Justman said:


> Looks great! How large is the new sink in relation to the old sink? Any problems tying into the existing drain?


The sink is just a little smaller in length/width but deeper. I feel the single sink design will allow for it to be better utilized. It did free up some counter space on the right-hand side so that is definitely a plus. Since it sits deeper and since I went from a double to a single the whole thing required to be re-plumed. I removed about three inches from the vent pipe to lower everything to fit. This mod also required me to cut out the cheap shelf under the counter and replace it with a more substantial shelf that I covered with the leftover Formica modified to accommodate the drain. I also had to re-fit the hot and cold water lines to match the height of the new faucet connections. I built the counter at my house and fitted everything at the storage facility to include all the braces that tie it into the counter with my cordless tools. Unfortunately you can't use a pre-fab counter from the home store since the back splash it too high for the window and the front lip of the prefab won't accommodate the stove top correctly. The mod was not cheap by any means... sink-$125, Faucet $85 (clearance 50%off), Formica $60, Oak Bull Nose and Ash tie-ins $50 and miscellaneous supplies I guess I am into it for about $400.


----------

